# M & S dine in for two: 9th - 12th July



## Ciaraella (9 Jul 2009)

on this weekend!


----------



## z101 (9 Jul 2009)

A happy meal with a sense of fashion


----------



## Celtwytch (10 Jul 2009)

*Mains:*
British Steak
Fresh to Dress Salmon Fillets & Chilli Dressing
Chicken Breasts with Caesar Melt & Prosciutto
Rotisserie Style Oakham Chicken
Ginger, Lime & Coriander Chicken Mini Fillets
Gastropub Paella
2 Mushroom Garlic Crispbakes (V)
Haddock Gratin 

*Accompaniments:*
New Potatoes with Butter & Herbs
Gastropub Chunky Chips
House Salad Bowl
Twin Pack Coleslaw & Potato Salad
Traditional Summer Vegetables for Roasting
Caesar Style Vegetables
Parmentier Potatoes
Mediterranean Vegetables 

*Desserts:*
2 Belgian Chocolate Souffles
2 Sicilian Lemon & Limoncello Panna Cotta
2 Raspberry & Vanilla Mascarpone Slices
2 Fresh Strawberry Tarts
2 Prosecco Rose Summer Fruit Puddings
Puff Pastry Kentish Bramley Apple Pie
Seasonal Fruit Salad
Mixed Berries
2 Banoffee Cheesecake Slices
2 Tiramisu 

*Drinks:*
Cobborah Shiraz
Cobborah Chardonnay
White Zinfandel
Twin Pack Apple Presse
2ltr Valencia Orange​


----------



## Gervan (10 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the notification. 
Having guests, I went into town early this morning, and learned that, if one opts for the wine, this offer is not available before 10.30am. Just passing on the new wisdom.


----------



## foxylady (13 Jul 2009)

Gervan said:


> Thanks for the notification.
> Having guests, I went into town early this morning, and learned that, if one opts for the wine, this offer is not available before 10.30am. Just passing on the new wisdom.


 

I went in fri on way home and ther were no mains left. You would think they would have same amount of each thing.


----------



## Ciaraella (13 Jul 2009)

The best time to go in is the evening around seven or so, the rush is over from the day and the shelves are stocked for the morning.


----------



## liaconn (13 Jul 2009)

You would also need to go in on the Thurs or Fri. By Saturday most of the good stuff is gone.


----------



## addob (13 Jul 2009)

was in there just now for lunch, handy thing was the leftovers were on for half price on the unit cost! lots of sides left


----------



## Celtwytch (16 Jul 2009)

Gervan said:


> Thanks for the notification.
> Having guests, I went into town early this morning, and learned that, if one opts for the wine, this offer is not available before 10.30am. Just passing on the new wisdom.


 

That has been mentioned before, and is probably another reason for offering soft drinks/juice as an alternative to wine.


----------

